# WTB Schwinn  Scrambler



## Jackpop (Mar 23, 2019)

Looking for a clean original silver paint cantilever style Scrambler. Trying to replace the only new bike my late father ever bought me.
Thank you Jim


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 23, 2019)

Not cantilever but it’s silver





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackpop (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks for the pics but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2019)

cantilever style Scrambler.


----------



## Jackpop (Mar 23, 2019)

Yes cantilever style.


----------

